# Revell's (not so) Golden Knight of Nice



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

*His Lady’s Favour - Revell’s (not so) Golden Knight of Nice.​*
Finally put this one to ‘bed’ after a few months slog. This was right on top of the nostalgia tree fro me, having had and all but destroyed the original Aurora version as a kid and a young adult!!!

I was over the moon when I heard that this was to be re-released by Revell. Can’t say that I enjoyed the assembly process with the gaps and bits to be filled etc. but now that it is finished I can sit back and enjoy.

I wasn’t happy about a gold suit of armour so went down more traditional lines of steel. The reason he his holding the bit of cloth, and hence the title, is that the sword came with the tip missing, I guess the age of the moulds was responsible in part for this. So instead of replacing the blade I intended to have him holding his helmet as if he had just removed it from his head. 

Then I felt that the helmet would look better on his head, but I still wanted his face showing so I placed it as you see it. That left an empty hand to be filled and as I had already re-sculpted it to take the helmet I couldn’t fit a sword back in so instead I went for a knight returning from battle with a keepsake from a fair maid. I scratch built the sword in its scabbard.

Given the scale, had I been a more conscientious modeller and not getting bored, I should have given a bit more detail to some parts, but….. I had other things to get on with. 

The horses’ tail is Plumber’s Hemp – originally the hair around the fetlocks was going to be this stuff, but I balls’ed it up and removed it.

Anyhow, many thanks Revell for a grail kit.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Fantastic work, I have one of these I am going to do one day.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Really like the metal finish you did on the armor. Great job!

Sean


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great looking kit.The face looks really detailed.It's amazing what a good shading in colors can do to add realism to a basic figure,:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Nicely converted and I really like the way you've painted the face. He has a Sean Connery look about him...

Chris.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice job on the Gold, oops, Silver Knight. Your detail work really makes him stand out and as already stated, the metal is perfect. It will look great on your shelf.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

cs,

I know there really was painted armor for show, but mostly it looked the way you've done it. I also know the olde Aurora molds require extra work to make a decent model. I therefore conclude that any sow would be proud to have you make a silk purse out of her ear! :thumbsup:


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks fantastic! Nice job. :thumbsup:

On the matter of the missing part, contact Revell thru their web site or CS number and ask them to kindly send you a replacement. They do that stuff. 

Regards,

geoffdude


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice work! Love the base, too!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Very authentic looking metal. Good choices and excellent workmanship all around! 

Regards,
MattL


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That looks... Nice!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Very punny John....

Chris.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautifully done!!:thumbsup:

I also had this kit back in the 60's it was one of my favorites.

I like your modifications... very cool!!

- Denis


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

also a grail kit for me!... this looks a ton better than the original gold colour!.... outstanding!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I built this one last year. I'd never had it before, but was excited as it is a big kit. It took me over a month of sporadic working on it to get the horse's crotch seams filled and sanded. I went and bought a set of small files and a Dremel tool, even! It is a very old mold, though, and if this kit is ever re-popped by recreating it, it would be a greater pleasure to build.

Here's a shot of mine, in gold.


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind comments folks, makes the effort worthwhile. As I said this model holds particularly fond memories as it was released around the time my Dad got me into 'horror' kit modelling with Aurora's monster releases.

This one always had that something 'special' about it.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

LGFugate said:


> ...It took me over a month of sporadic working on it to get the horse's crotch seams filled and sanded...


A month spent on the horse's - ? This is gonna start a lot of unhealthy talk about you, LG. :freak:


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Well, can't say much on that, Mark.  I'm just glad it's done. I had similar, but smaller problems with the Atlantis Zorro kits horse. I think the Moebius Cofederate Raiders horse will be better when I get around to building it.

Larry


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

LGFugate said:


> ...I had similar, but smaller problems with the Atlantis Zorro kits horse.


Again with the weird horse talk, LG? And belittling (pardon the pun) Zorro's horse at the same time, no less. Really, for your own good, I'm going to bring you up to the shrinks at my next Pyrophiliacs Anonymous session at the South Bend General Hospital's burn unit. :hat:


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Excellent job on this great kit, it's always refreshing to see modelers alter these kits into something to suit their own ideas. the knight's face is a very well done paint job, and thank you for sharing this great model with us. Karl


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yep, this kit has possibly the best face of all the knight kits - a drybrusher's dream, and a great facial expression whichever way you paint it. I painted my Knight of Nice in gold too, but I really like the way your almost-gunmetal colouring has come out, extremely realistic and the whole model has an authentic medieval look.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

So, Mark - what'd they say? Any hope for me?



Larry


----------



## Joona (May 2, 2015)

Hiya from Finland,

I see this is an old thread, but thankfully (in this case) the Net never forgets.

First of all congrats for a job very well done even if more or less straight out of the box. I bought the same kit a while ago and it irked me a bit it is a bit tacky if finished like the "toy" Aurora/Monogram/Revell suggests. Okay, it is more or less realistic jousting gear. And just maybe there were actually gilded joust apparel for the filthy rich.

Me, however, decided to mod this heavily as more like a knight in battle gear. Partly inspired by your model. The jousting saddle and the horse armour shall go. Would be a shame to cover a beautiful horse (beautiful after milliputting the muscles right for a warhorse instead of the starved nag). Tack overall will be completely redone with leather and silver, and both rider and horsey will get mohair treatment.

We'll see how I can manage to pull it off. You had a nice touch both keeping the helmet and the face still visible. Only I went crazy and actually cut and scratch built the sallet helmet with opening visor.

Thanks again for the inspiration. I am keeping a blog of sorts on my facebook pages if interested. Hoping I can do half as well as you. I just started a couple of days ago so not much to see yet. Happy modeling 

Oops. Unfortunately I can't post Urls yet. Later...

Cheers,

Joona


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Joona,

Welcome to the boards! By all means, gallop in with pics of your model as soon as you can. Don't be put off by me and Mr. Fugate with his equestriphilia issues - as you'll soon see, we're not all right here... :freak:


----------

